# Grün beleuchtete Tastatur



## minti (12. Dezember 2012)

*Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*

Hi Leute, 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Suche eine grün beleuchtete Tastatur. Viel mehr muss Sie auch nicht können 
Ich hatte erst an eine mechanische gedacht (z.B. Caseking.de » Eingabegeräte » Tastaturen » Alle Tastaturen » Mionix Zibal 60 Gaming Keyboard) aber das übersteigt irgendwie den Rahmen ( so bis 100€ wäre echt oberste Grenze) 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Vorschläge machen und es wäre interessant zu hören ob einer von euch weiß in welcher Farbe die Logitech G105 Standart Edition leuchtet. Leuchtet sie auch grün wie die CoD Edition? Ich finde bei google dazu irgendwie nix... Die CoD Edition würde ich aber äußerst ungern nehmen.... 

Edit: achja, ein Schalter mit dem man die Windoof Tastatur ruhig legen kann wäre was feines, aber ist auch nicht muss...

Grüße
minti


----------



## DrWaikiki (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*

Was ist mit der Roccat Isku? Ob die auch grün leuchtet weiß ich nicht  Roccat Isku Illuminated Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (ROC-12-700) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## minti (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*

Die wäre echt fein aber weiß wer ob sie grün ist 

Edit: Scheint nur blau zu leuchten..


----------



## mattinator (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*

ATM ist die G19 bei amazon für knapp 110 € zu haben: http://www.amazon.de/Angebote/b/ref...d_t=1401&pf_rd_p=343780927&pf_rd_i=1000454773. Ist zwar über Deinem Limit aber relativ günstig, und die Farbe kannst Du Dir aussuchen (einstellen).


----------



## cryzen (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*

nicht die roccat kaufen !!!!!!!!

Bei der Isku ist die Beleuchtung imho schlecht, da sehr Abhängig vom Blickwinkel.

Um alle Tasten zu 100% zuerkennen zu koennen musst du direkt von oben drauf gucken, hatte 3 stk hier, dachte bei der 1 ist nur ein Fehler gewesen aber war nicht so alle Iskus sind so. 

Muss aber auch sagen wie es bei der neuauflage ist weiß ich auch nicht muss ich erst testen


----------



## loller7 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*

Leuchtet außerordentlich grün und ist mechanisch: Zibal 60 - Mionix.net


----------



## Pikus (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*



minti schrieb:


> Die wäre echt fein aber weiß wer ob sie grün ist
> 
> Edit: Scheint nur blau zu leuchten..


 
Wie wär's mit der Isku FX?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*



mattinator schrieb:


> ATM ist die G19 bei amazon für knapp 110 € zu haben: Amazon.de: Angebote - Reduzierungen bis 70%. Ist zwar über Deinem Limit aber relativ günstig, und die Farbe kannst Du Dir aussuchen (einstellen).


 Dann soll er sich besser die Mionix kaufen.


----------



## HereIsJohnny (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*

Die Isku kann nur blau, allerdings wurde inzwischen eine neue Variante mit verbesserter Beleuchtung rausgebracht @ cryzen

Die Isku FX kann grün, liegt preislich aber auch recht hoch mit 100 Euro Roccat ROC-12-900 Isku FX Multicolor Gaming Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör (im Preisvergleich ist sie noch nicht drin.)

Ansonsten die Sidewinder X4 und selber modden: [User Mod] Microsoft Sidewinder X4 LED Mod - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Rizoma (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*

Wenn du eh bis 100€ ausgeben willst spare noch 1-2 Monate länger und hol die die Zibal 60 denn 100€ für ne rubberdome ist es nicht wert


----------



## cryzen (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*



Davins Theorie schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit der Isku FX?


 

Wie gesagt erst im laden am besten gucken, wie gut man die tasten erkennt sonst ist das Muell


----------



## AeroX (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*

G510 & G105 gibts von Logitech noch. 

Die G105 ist standart grün und bei der G510 kannst du dir die Farbe grün auswählen!


----------



## minti (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*

Erst mal dickes Danke an alle die so schnell geantwortet haben!! 



mattinator schrieb:


> ATM ist die G19 bei amazon für knapp 110 € zu haben: Amazon.de: Angebote - Reduzierungen bis 70%. Ist zwar über Deinem Limit aber relativ günstig, und die Farbe kannst Du Dir aussuchen (einstellen).


Scheinbar ist das Angebot nicht mehr drinne... und die Kann leider nur rot blau und pink und alles was dazwischen ist aber leider kein Orange grün etc wie alle logitech die die Farben wechseln können oder irre ich mich da?



loller7 schrieb:


> Leuchtet außerordentlich grün und ist mechanisch: Zibal 60 - Mionix.net



Ja und kostet leider 130 € bei der war ich auch schon... 



Rizoma schrieb:


> Wenn du eh bis 100€ ausgeben willst spare noch 1-2 Monate länger und hol die die Zibal 60 denn 100€ für ne rubberdome ist es nicht wert


Man müsste ja nicht mal sparen, irgendwie ist der Gedanke fies 130 euro für eine Tastatur auszugeben.... Aber vll hast du Recht...



AeroX schrieb:


> G510 & G105 gibts von Logitech noch.
> 
> Die G105 ist standart grün und bei der G510 kannst du dir die Farbe grün auswählen!



Bist du dir denn sicher das auch die Standard edition grün ist? Weil ich glaube nur die CoD Edition ist grün und die Standard blau. Wäre die Standard grün wäre das vermutlich das ende aller meiner Sorgen....

Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit der Zibal 60 oder der rel. neuen mechanischen von Logitech, ich mein g710+ gemacht??
Die Zibal ist eig genau das was ich suche nur der Preis


----------



## loller7 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*

Ne mechanische Tastatur hält im Idealfall (keine sinnlosen Wutausbrüche oder Kaffee-Desaster) dein Leben lang und haben ein wirklich geniales Schreibgefühl. Die Isku klappert und wackelt schon beim entnehmen aus der Verpackung und macht für das Geld einfach einen unglaublich schlechten Eindruck.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*



loller7 schrieb:


> Leuchtet außerordentlich grün und ist mechanisch: Zibal 60 - Mionix.net


 


minti schrieb:


> Ja und kostet leider 130 € bei der war ich auch schon... Man müsste ja nicht mal sparen, irgendwie ist der Gedanke fies 130 euro für eine Tastatur auszugeben....


 Ein Tastenbrett á la Mionix ist jeden Cent wert. Hätte ich auch gerne in meiner Sammlung, leider sagen mir die Cherry *Black*'s nicht zu.


----------



## Pikus (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*



minti schrieb:


> Bist du dir denn sicher das auch die Standard edition [G105] grün ist? Weil ich glaube nur die CoD Edition ist grün und die Standard blau. Wäre die Standard grün wäre das vermutlich das ende aller meiner Sorgen....


 
Jup, auch die "normale" G105 ist grün beleuchtet: Logitech G105 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-003435)


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*



Davins Theorie schrieb:


> Jup, auch die "normale" G105 ist grün beleuchtet: Logitech G105 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-003435)


 Bist Du Dir _ganz_ sicher?!  Würdest Du ein Foto posten?


----------



## Pikus (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*

Nein, da ich diese Tastatur nicht besitze. Da man auf der Logitech-Website nichts mehr zu der G105 findet, habe ich auf die Artikelbeschreibung im Preisvergleich hingewiesen.
Selbst wenn die Beleuchtung nicht grün sein sollte, bestehen immernoch 14 Tage rückgaberecht nach dem Kauf.


----------



## minti (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir _ganz_ sicher?!  Würdest Du ein Foto posten?


ALso jedes Bild was ich dazu gesehen hab war blau... Nur call of duty edition nicht. 

War mal im laden also vom Schreibgefühl ist die Logitech 710+ richtig geil, nur nit grün. ARG . An der Zibal stört mich, dass die halt 130 euro kostet und dafür nicht mal nen kleinen lautstärkeregler hat der in der Produktion vermutlich 40ct kostet


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*



Davins Theorie schrieb:


> Jup, auch die "normale" G105 ist grün beleuchtet: Logitech G105 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-003435)


 


brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir _ganz_ sicher?!  Würdest Du ein Foto posten?


 


Davins Theorie schrieb:


> Nein, da ich diese Tastatur nicht besitze. Da man auf der Logitech-Website nichts mehr zu der G105 findet, habe ich auf die Artikelbeschreibung im Preisvergleich hingewiesen.
> Selbst wenn die Beleuchtung nicht grün sein sollte, bestehen immernoch 14 Tage rückgaberecht nach dem Kauf.


 ​


----------



## Pikus (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*

Was hast du an dem Post nicht verstanden? Wenn ich das Gerät nicht besitze, kann ich auch kein Foto posten.


----------



## winner961 (13. Dezember 2012)

Also ich Rate zur Mionix da sie wirklich jeden cent Wert ist. Ich hab sie mal Probe getippt und war begeistert. Sie wird aufjedenfall meine G15 ersetzen wenn dieses nicht mehr will oder ich sie gut verkaufen kann.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*



Davins Theorie schrieb:


> Was hast du an dem Post nicht verstanden? Wenn ich das Gerät nicht besitze, kann ich auch kein Foto posten.


 Woher hast Du die Gewissheit, dass _dieses _Tastenbrett *grün* leuchtet?


----------



## HereIsJohnny (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*

Also laut Produktbeschreibung auf Amazon ist die Tastenbeleuchtung der G105 grün, Auf dem einen Userbild was dort zu finden ist, ist die Beleuchtung blau bzw rot bei den Profiltasten. Logitech G105 Gaming-Tastatur schnurgebunden schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*

Na _dann_...


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*



> Logitech Gaming G105 ist eine offizielle Tastatur für Call of Duty:  Modern Warfare 3 mit langlebiger grüner Tastenbeleuchtung für Nachtsicht  und vollständig programmierbaren G-Tasten.


*hust* LESEN! *hust*

Die Standartversion leuchtet BLAU!



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Ein Tastenbrett á la  Mionix ist jeden Cent  wert. Hätte ich auch gerne in meiner Sammlung, leider sagen mir die  Cherry *Black*'s nicht zu.



http://i.imgur.com/STcdw.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/PxpfA.jpg

Habe ich mehrfach von gelesen. Mionix war aber wohl sehr kulant und hat die Tasten ausgetauscht und gratis ein Mousepad hinzugelegt!
Hoffe das sie bereits die Caps geändert haben!


----------



## loller7 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*

Naja so eine Cod- Version wirkt schon lächerlich: https://www.google.de/search?q=g105...&biw=1923&bih=1028&sei=wtzJUMnJBq7E4gTJroHYDg 

Ich rate auch weiterhin zur Mionix.


----------



## Pikus (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Woher hast Du die Gewissheit, dass _dieses _Tastenbrett *grün* leuchtet?


 
Gewissheit habe ich keine, meine Aussage habe ich aufgrund des Preisvergleiches gemacht.



HereIsJohnny schrieb:


> Also laut Produktbeschreibung auf Amazon ist  die Tastenbeleuchtung der G105 grün, Auf dem einen Userbild was dort zu  finden ist, ist die Beleuchtung blau bzw rot bei den Profiltasten. Logitech G105 Gaming-Tastatur schnurgebunden schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
Eine weitere Quelle mit falschen informationen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grün beleuchtete Tastatur*



loller7 schrieb:


> Ich rate auch weiterhin zur Mionix.


 Nachdem _uns_ (  )für Logoblech's Gummimatten-Tastenbrett die grüne Erleuchtung aufgegangen ist, wenden wir uns den _wirklich _wichtigen Dingen zu. 
Möge der TE sich darüber Gedanken machen, ob Cherry *Black*'s ihm zusagen würden. Keine Ahnung wie sich sowas _anfühlt_? Hm.  Am _garantiert_ einfachsten geht die Kauf-Rückabwicklung im Falle eines 'Fehlkaufes' mit _der_ Amazone.
Wurde schon die 'toxische' Déck angeführt? Auch hier lineare Cherry *Black* Switches.


----------

